# Doggy day care



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We dropped Vincent off at doggy day care this morning for the first time. Although now we have organised our work to ensure someone is always at home with him, Dan is looking for a new job so we figured if we get Vincent used to it now then it won't be so hard if/when our situation changes. 

We plan on dropping him off about once a week to begin with. We really want him to socialise more with other dogs as right now he only really sees others at training so he can't really play with them! Hoping he'll enjoy it


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Im sure he will have fun I think it is a great idea just like a baby going to the nursery hope he likes it xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Ahh you'll have to let us know how his first day at doggy school went, I'm sure he'll make friends and have a great time, I bet he'll sleep tonight!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Where do you put him? Xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I bet he will love it ... lovely to hear you are thinking of Vincent prior to any changes   credit to you as a poo owner  

I personally love the idea of doggy day care and dog walkers, I just feel it is a must if you work.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He'll have the best time ,and be very tired after!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I've had some negative comments from 'friends' (not friends anymore!) and family....saying if I have a dog I should put more effort into looking after him  Surely me putting him into doggy day care shows that I do! It's not cheap!!!
Dan is picking him up at about 2pm so we'll see how it's gone! The owners are letting him go in a see how Vincent is with the other dogs


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Where do you put him? Xx


We're trying out Wags in Swinton/Worsley  It's a bit of a journey but we like the set up and they are very helpful! We'd travel miles and miles and miles to make sure Vincent is happy!!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Thanks everyone  I've had some negative comments from 'friends' (not friends anymore!) and family....saying if I have a dog I should put more effort into looking after him  Surely me putting him into doggy day care shows that I do! It's not cheap!!!
> Dan is picking him up at about 2pm so we'll see how it's gone! The owners are letting him go in a see how Vincent is with the other dogs


Blimey you sound like a very responsible owner to me!!
Would they rather the dog be left by its self for hours ? this is not fair on the dog ,dogs need company.I think if you work then yes you have to think long and hard about what happens to that dog while your at work ,i think your soultion is the best plan well done !


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Thanks everyone  I've had some negative comments from 'friends' (not friends anymore!) and family....saying if I have a dog I should put more effort into looking after him  Surely me putting him into doggy day care shows that I do! It's not cheap!!!
> Dan is picking him up at about 2pm so we'll see how it's gone! The owners are letting him go in a see how Vincent is with the other dogs


That's bonkers! What a silly thing to think!

Let us know how Vincent gets on - Saffi starts on Monday!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Vincent will be fine - he will love being with other doggies, I am sure. Ted has never been to doggy day care, but there is a new one opened fairly near here, that has classical music, sofas, and best of all, a closed circuit camera system where you can keep an eye on your dog from wherever you are Five star indeed. It made me laugh thinking about all those dogs lying around like divas on their sofas, listening to music (and probably having a glass or two of wine)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant idea. Nuff said.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> That's bonkers! What a silly thing to think!
> 
> Let us know how Vincent gets on - Saffi starts on Monday!


Vincent loved it! He only did half a day but apparently he got home and flopped straight on the sofa for a snooze  He was picked up just before nap time though!
Dan watched them playing a game with balls (they had a multi ball slinger! how I want one....) which Vincent apparently kept trying to grab all the balls xD 

He got on really well with all the other doggies and seemed to love it  He's going again tomorrow because me and Dan are going to have snowboarding lessons at the Chill Factor in Manchester!!! Exciting stuff


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

So pleased to hear that Vicent enjoyed his day and I bet he'll be pulling you to get there tomorrow  Have fun snowboarding, will it be your first time on a snowboard?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Have fun on the slopes


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> So pleased to hear that Vicent enjoyed his day and I bet he'll be pulling you to get there tomorrow  Have fun snowboarding, will it be your first time on a snowboard?


I've done a 'taster' course last year, was only about an hour long! We pretty much covered how to stand on the board and how to go down slowly....this time we're going to be on the big slope!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hurrah! Really glad to hear he liked it – it sounds like they had a great time. I genuinely think having some time off can make you a better puppy parent 

My Mum is looking after Saffi Monday & Friday next week. Saffi will be going to day care Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday – our carer Kim will pick Saffi up from ours at 8am and drop her off at my parents’ (in the early days) at around 3pm. Kim will feed Saffi her second meal and ensure she has time to rest. She will get to play with and meet lots of dogs, large and small and I can’t wait for her to start. Having a boisterous, sociable and energetic Cockapoo I know she’ll love it! I’m so pleased we’ve found this centre as for £17 a day I think it’s reasonable for London.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Hurrah! Really glad to hear he liked it – it sounds like they had a great time. I genuinely think having some time off can make you a better puppy parent 
> 
> My Mum is looking after Saffi Monday & Friday next week. Saffi will be going to day care Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday – our carer Kim will pick Saffi up from ours at 8am and drop her off at my parents’ (in the early days) at around 3pm. Kim will feed Saffi her second meal and ensure she has time to rest. She will get to play with and meet lots of dogs, large and small and I can’t wait for her to start. Having a boisterous, sociable and energetic Cockapoo I know she’ll love it! I’m so pleased we’ve found this centre as for £17 a day I think it’s reasonable for London.


Sounds like an awesome plan 
We're paying £15 per day which I think is great for Manchester! Considering one we looked at was £30 per day....
We have to travel about half an hour to drop him off, and unfortunately I think we're too far out to get a pick up (we live on the east side of Manchester, the day care is on the west!) but we don't really care. He loved it so we're going to keep him there!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I think once you've found someone you trust it makes sense to continue to use them


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Ruth, i live in manchester well jist outside and my 2 go to academy4dogs 2 or sometimes 3 days a week and they love it. they have a.web page if you google it. The staff are fab and the dogs are kept entertained and socialised in a safe environement. They also do pick up and drop off. I wouldn't be able to cope without them as my job can be so unpredictable and it would be unfair.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have already had time in day care. They both loved it. There was an agility course for Dexter and a 'swimming pool'. Bonnie had a puppy area with heaters and bean bags she could snooze on.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I do doggy daycare here and all the owners are very happy knowing their dog is having a good social life while they are at work and when the dogs go home they are fully exercised for the day and ready to crash out with their owners!!! Your boy will love it!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is currently curled up fast asleep! He was in day care from 7:30am to 5:00pm. We watched him for a while, he was running around a lot and loving being with the other dogs. He is apparently becoming very popular with all the staff!! They said he's been so well behaved and happy 

After mine and Dans 6 hour snowboarding lesson I am glad Vincent is worn out...becasue we are too!!! ouff I might go off to bed soon.....


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Ruth

Where is it you take him?

Kirsty xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Ruth
> 
> Where is it you take him?
> 
> Kirsty xx


WAGS in Worsley/Swinton http://www.wagsdoggydaycare.co.uk/
It's not the poshest, or the swankiest but Vincent loved it and was well looked after  It's lovely to see him play with other doggies!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I think it is great. Hattie will be going to stay on a farm living in the farmhouse with the family and any other boarding dogs whilst I am away at Badminton Horse Trials for six days. My terriers went there and the difference between there and conventional 'kennels' was amazing. My terriers came back relaxed and happy but in kennels they were depressed and took several days to return to normal!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I found this one at Radcliffe near Bury. Thought I might try it if Derek and I fancy a day out xx

http://goody4paws.com/default.aspx

Did you look into this one? Would be interested if anyone has used it xx


----------

